# back tax property



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Has anyone bought property from a back tax company?I am interested in a property that was abandoned near here and a company is paying the back tax.I contacted them and they said they will be able to do something with it in March of 2012.I have no knowledge of how these deals are handled.I would appreciate some info.Thanks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Check your states laws regarding back tax sales. Here you purchase any liens along with the property. In some cases you buy just a percent of ownership until the owner pays the taxes plus your fee.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

We buy tax liens in Louisiana and Wyoming. Each state is a little different. It's been our experience that most properties are eventually redeemed by the owner.

In some states the original owner has successfully sued for their property even after the property has been transferred to the lien owner.

If it was me I would spend a little money and talk to a real estate attorney.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Be very careful as posted above. In Missouri, the former owner can reclaim the property for a certain period of time, and I think it's more than one year.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Sounds too good to be true, probably is......... is always a good rule.

If you can't afford to buy land outright, the old fashioned way, why not wait till you can.... way too many 'bad what ifs' when buying tax lien properties. 

A clear land title is precious... a clouded one, imho, is worthless. I regularly see bad titles and people who get burned over and over, trying to clear up a title, when getting a clear titled tract in the first place is so much easier. Maybe a little more initially, but in the long run, a lot cheaper (lawyers and title specialists are not cheap).


----------

